# Spooky horse on trails; also tripping



## Pilot (Jun 16, 2010)

My horse is always about to spook and gets totally distracted on rides(especially trails outside of her pasture). I want her to focus on me and be more steady. Any advice?

Oh and even on flat ground she trips because of being distracted. She has gotten her hoofs trimmed recently. She can walk to gallop perfectly fine in her field when I'm not riding her.

Summary: How do I get her to be more attentive to me so that she isn't always on high alert and doesn't trip as much?

Thank you


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

My favorite way to work with a new trail horse is to take him riding with a well seasoned trail horse. It is hard to pay attention to cues when you are on high alert. Let her get used to riding in trees, up and down hills and through water with a horse that will willing go. You will find you have a much easier task at hand. JMO


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Get her focused on you. When you see she is becoming unfocused, change direction. Do circles, transitions of walk, trot, walk, canter. Do this close to home or even on the property before going out on trails. Have her bend her neck side to side while standing still. My horse trips too when she is distracted but I ride her through it or start to talk to her to let her know I am up on her back and she needs to pay attention to me.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would do some ground work before the ride. On teh ride some half halts and I use a stern voice to get there ears back on my. Also some serpentines and leg yeilds. Anything to distract them to focus back on you.


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

mbender said:


> Get her focused on you. When you see she is becoming unfocused, change direction. Do circles, transitions of walk, trot, walk, canter. Do this close to home or even on the property before going out on trails. Have her bend her neck side to side while standing still. My horse trips too when she is distracted but I ride her through it or start to talk to her to let her know I am up on her back and she needs to pay attention to me.


That's pretty much what I would suggest. Right now you have a horse that requires a rider, not a passenger for the trails. Give her a reason to listen to you. It might be a while before you can happily mosey on. My mare is a lot like that as well, so we'll do all the work we might do in an arena, outside of it when we're on the trails.. 

Go up and over and under and through and around whatever (bushes, trees, stumps, rocks, logs, etc..) you can find as well. She'll have to pay attention then.


----------



## Pilot (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you all


----------

